
Nick Damiano Wins Long Bet That the Large Hadron Collider Wouldn’t Destroy Earth - mpweiher
http://blog.longnow.org/02018/08/03/nick-damiano-wins-10-year-long-bet-that-the-large-hadron-collider-wouldnt-destroy-earth/
======
kall1sto
So how was Damiano supposed to pay the other guy when the earth got destroyed?

